
Mattermost wont work correctly with SSL, admin account dissappears, no control - kidneutrino
Link breaks and goes to old unsecure url even though is not anywhere in script. just buggy it seems in univention. Admin account disappeared, no console access, wont go smoothly over https, not secure, is buggy
======
kidneutrino
Running Mattermost Enterprise Edition Modern communication from behind your
firewall.

Mattermost Version: 5.3.1 Database Schema Version: 5.3.0 Database: mysql

on latest Univention platform. it loads ok but breaks when clicking on it and
uses the insecure host I am proxying from, wont see URL as it should but when
you manually change it it says it is working except for socket error

------
kidneutrino
No matter what script config I have treid, alwasy gets this error: Please
check connection, Mattermost unreachable. If issue persists, ask administrator
to check WebSocket port.

Really not impressed have wasted a ton of time and cant even keep a straight
admin account

------
kidneutrino
no way to access the cli tool in uivention so if you leave a team you will
lose your admin and have to reinstall

------
kidneutrino
I was admin but not anymore, no reason known or specified the console access
just disappeared and left no admin at all anywhere system-wide.

